# الثايرستور



## mido_bigshow (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعريف الثايرستور(Thyristors):
*
إن كلمة الثايرستور لها أصل يوناني والتي تعنى الباب....هذا في اللغة أما عند الانتقال إلى المفهوم الالكتروني فإن الثايرستور هو عنصر إلكتروني مصنوع من مواد نصف ناقلة وتتألف من أربع طبقات و هي على التسلسل P1 , N1 , P2 , N2 و له ثلاثة أقطاب (المصعد،المهبط،البوابة).
​ 




 ويكمن تمثيل الثايرستور بأنه عبارة عن ترانزستورين الأول P1N1P2) ) والثاني N1P2N2) )
موصولين مع بعض حسب الشكل التالي:

نلاحظ أن هذه التوصيلة الغريبة للترانزستورين تعتمد مبدأ يسمى بـ (التغذية العكسية الموجبة) Positive Feedback وبالتالي يتوارد للذهن...ما هي التغذية العكسية الموجبة؟ ويمكن تلخيصها إلكترونياً بأنها توصيلة معينة بين خرج و دخل دارة إلكترونية تقوم بزيادة ربح الدارة (سواء جهد أو تيار) بشكل كبير.. يمكن تطبيق هذا الكلام على الدارة المجاورة، عند مرور تيار في قاعدة الترانزيستور Q1 فإن هذا التيار سيظهر أثره مضخماً على مجمع Q1 الموصول مع قاعدة الترانزستور Q2 وبالتالي عند مرور التيار في قاعدة Q2 يفتح الترانزستور Q2 ويمرر التيار من باعث Q2 إلى مجمع الترانزستور نفسه والموصول مع قاعدة Q1 وبالتالي يزداد تيار القاعدة للترانزستور Q1 وهكذا نلاحظ أن الترانزستورين ينتقلان بسرعة كبيرة نحو الإشباع.




 *إذاً ماذا نستنتج مما سبق؟*
• أن الثايرستور يُعامَل مُعَامَلة المفتاح، أي يأخذ وضعيتين (قطع أو إشباع) يبقى فيهما إذا لم تؤثر علية أي قوة خارجية. • حتى يمر تيار في الترانزستور Q2 يجب أن يكون الجهد المطبق عليه أكبر من جهد المتصل المحيّز عكسياً(P2N1) وبالتالي يسمى الجهد الذي يفتح عنده الثايرستور
بجهد الفتح وعندها ينتقل الترانزستورين إلى حالة الإشباع بسرعة كبيرة.
 



​ *ويمكن تلخيص عمل الثايرستور بشكل عام(بأنه يشبه عمل الديود)*
• *عندما يكون محيز أمامياً:* لايمرر الثايرستور أي تيار إلاّ عندما يكون الجهد المطبق عليه أكبر من جهد الفتح
• *عندما يكون محيز عكسياً:* يكون في حالة قطع ولايمرر أي تيار
 ونلاحظ على مميزة الفولت-أمبير ثلاث مناطق:

*-1- منطقة القطع:* نلاحظ عند ازدياد الجهد لا يمر أي تيار حتى قيمة جهد الفتح.

*-2- منطقة المقاومة السالبة:* نلاحظ انخفاض الجهد بشكل كبير مع زيادة التيار.
!!!!! لا يمكن أن تكون نقطة العمل في هذه المنطقة لأنها حالة عابرة بين القطع و الإشباع !!!!
وعادة ترسم في كثير من المراجع بخط
منقط.

*-3- منطقة العمل:* وهي منطقة الإشباع يمر عندها التيار في الثايرستور و هي المنطقة 
المرغوب العمل فيها.



 أ*نواع الثايرستورات:*

• *الثايرستورات بدون التحكم بجهد الفتح:* 




ويسمى ديود شوكلي(Shockley) 




ويسمى بالدياك(Diac)  • *الثايرستورات ذات التحكم بجهد الفتح:* 




ويسمى اختصاراً بـ (SCR ( Silicon Control Rectifier  




ويسمى بالترياك(Triac) 



 ويوجد نوع أخير يسمى بالترانزستور أحادي الوصلة
(Unit Junction Transistor) -UJT
 
• إن الثايرستور يكون في وضعية القطع و لا يفتح إلاّ عند مرور التيار في Q1 وهذا التيار أو الجهد المطبق على قاعدة الترانزستور يجب أن يأتي من مصدر خارجي..
وتسمى هذه العملية بالقدح (ويعرف جهد القدح بأنه الجهد الذي يسبب فتح الثايرستور) والذي يطبق على البوابة(Gate)، مما يؤدي للتحكم بجهد الفتح. وبالتالي انقاصه أو زيادته.

• إن الدياك(Diac) يتميز عن بقية الثايرستورات بأن مميزة الفولت-أمبير له من الشكل:




أي أنه عبارة عن ثايرستورين متعاكسين وبالتالي يفتح باتجاهين.
​ *ملاحظات هامة:
*
• أحد عيوب الثايرستور أنه عند الانتقال إلى الإشباع لا يمكن التحكم فيه وبالتالي لا يمكن إيقاف تمريره للتيار إلاّ عند انخفاض التيار المار فيه إلى الصفر وعندها يقطع.
فنلجأ عادةً إلى دارة مساعدة (عادة مؤلفة من مكثفة و مقاومة) تقوم هذه الدارة بتمرير التيار باتجاه معاكس وبالتالي قطع الثايرستور.

• تتميز الثايرستورات باستطاعتها الكبيرة وتحملها للتيارات الكبيرة فلذلك تستخدم في التطبيقات الصناعية والتي تحتاج إلى إستطاعات كبيرة.
 *بعض استخدامات الثايرستورات:*
1)زواجل التحكم
2)دارات التأخير الزمني
3)مغذيات الإستطاعة
4)دارات الحماية
5)شواحن البطاريات
6)المبدلات(التبديل بين DC-DC , AC-DC , DC-AC , AC-AC)

 ا*لتحكم بمحركات التيار المستمر باستخدام الثايرستور :*
أصبح مؤخراً استخدام الدارات الالكترونية التي تستخدم الديودات و الثايرستورات شائعاً جداً من أجل التحكم بسرعة محركات التيار المستمر و المتناوب .
و لقد استبدلت هذه الدارات دارات التحكم الكهربائية التقليدية التي تعتمد على thyrtrons و ignitrons و مقومات القوس الكهربائي الزئبقية و المضخمات المغناطيسية ... إلخ .
و إذا قارنا بين أنظمة التحكم الالكترونية بالسرعة و بين نظيرتها الكهربائية و الكهروميكانيكية نجد أن الأنظمة الالكترونية تتميز بعدة *ميزات* أهمها :
1) ذات دقة أعلى .
2) وثوقية أكبر .
3) استجابة سريعة .
4) مردود أعلى و ذلك لعدم وجود ضياعات حرارية في المقاومات على شكل I2 R// و لعدم وجود قطع متحركة .

- كما نعلم يمكن أن نتحكم بسرعة المحرك بعدة *طرق* منها :
1) تغيير الجهد المطبق على المتحرض .
2) تغيير تيار التهييج .
3) باستخدام الطريقتين السابقتين معاً .
- يمكن لمحركات التيار المستمر أن تعمل من منبع تغذية مستمر إذا كان متوفراً أو من منبع تغذية متناوب بعد أن يُحَول إلى مستمر عن طريق المقومات (Rectifiers) و التي تصنف إلى :
1) مقومات نصف موجة و مقومات موجة كاملة حسب شكل إشارة خرج المقوم .
2) متحكم بها( ) و غير متحكم بها حسب قابلية التحكم بجهد خرج المقوم .
- كما و يمكن لمحركات التيار المتناوب أيضاً أن تعمل من منبع تغذية متناوب أو من منبع تغذية مستمر بعد أن يُحَول إلى منبع تغذية متناوب باستخدام القالبات (Inverters) .
- يمكن تغيير القيمة المتوسطة لجهد خرج المقوم المتحكم به عن طريق ثايرستور و ذلك بتغيير زاوية القدح , و لذلك فإن جهد المتحرض لمحرك التيار المستمر يمكن أن يُعَدَّل للتحكم بسرعته .
يمكن تغيير جهد المتحرض في حالة التشغيل من منبع تغذية مستمرة و ذلك عن طريق دارة تقطيع ثايرستورية , و التي من الممكن أن تـُصَمَم لتقطيع التغذية المستمرة بفترات زمنية مختلفة لتعطي قيماً وسطية للجهد المستمر ذات قيمة أصغر من جهد الدخل .
- ممكن أن نحصل على منبع تغذية مستمرة - في حال عدم توفره - انطلاقاً من منبع تغذية متناوب و ذلك بواسطة مقوم غير متحكم به (ديودات فقط) , عندها يمكن أن نُقطـِّع الجهد المستمر الناتج باستخدام دارة تقطيع ثايرستورية .









قريبا 

دارات التحكم بسرعة محركات التيار المستمر عن طريق الثايرستور


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...
مجهود طيب وتوضيح رائع...


----------



## m3_dolphen (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
الأخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا, وأريد أن أسألك عن علاقة الثايرستور بمحركات ال dc وكيفية تغيير سرعة المحرك عن طريق لوحة تحكم .
أرجو الإفادة لوجود لوحة تحكم معطلة لدى تعمل على تغيير سرعة محرك dc


----------



## سنان العمري (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت لك مني الف تحية و مودة


----------



## Eng_Bandar (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

ارجوا رفع الصور مرة أخرى ليكتمل الموضوع


----------



## SAGED (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله اخى الفاضل شرح رائع وموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (31 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك يا ميدو من اعماق قلبي وجعل والديك في الجنة


----------



## agk1210 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت الف الف الف خير اخي الكريم لكن ياريت تعيد رفع الصور كي يسهل فهم الموضوع اكثر فأكثر


----------



## alfageeh (24 يناير 2010)

الموضوع شيق و قوي نلاحظ انه يعتمد على فهم عمل الترانزستوات الف شكر للاخ ماجد


----------



## eng_moh (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداً جداً على جهودك الثرية


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذة الجهود القيمة


----------



## eng.ali.hegazy (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود الطيب*

:20:موضوع جميل وشرح ممتع 
جزاك الله خيراً:20:


----------



## en.ashraf (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير:20:


----------



## تغريد الطيور (4 أبريل 2010)

عمل رائع


----------

